# That Time Of The Year



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Beautiful pictures. I love the snow, of course where I live we only get 6-18 inches a year (if we get any).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Cool photos 
Just a safety thing... Do you leave a rope halter on that horse?


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

Beautiful photos  . I adore your horses, soo gorgeous.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

JustDressageIt said:


> Cool photos
> Just a safety thing... Do you leave a rope halter on that horse?


Nope,there's halters on in a few of the pics only because I'm either working with them (free lunging) or they've just been moved into a different pen/paddock while their pens are being quick cleaned,in which case I'm right there and they're being supervised.They aren't just left on all the time.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Great pics, beautiful horses too!!


----------



## steffijo29 (Oct 27, 2013)

GORGEOUS PICS!!!! WOW!!!! 

And please feel free to keep the snow there!! I am wanting a snow-free winter this year. hehe


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

steffijo29 said:


> GORGEOUS PICS!!!! WOW!!!!
> 
> And please feel free to keep the snow there!! I am wanting a snow-free winter this year. hehe



Oh,but I'm more than willing to share.  It's only been here for a few days,and I'm already sick of it.The thought of another 6 months of this is rather depressing,lol.


----------



## steffijo29 (Oct 27, 2013)

Usually I would say "sharing is caring", buttttttttttt in this case, not so much!! Its ok, really. You can have all of it!! I wont mind one bit!! 

It is BEAUTIFUL there though!! 

Ok, sooooooooooooo I must ask. Are you a Heartland fan??


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I froze my butt off at some services this morning. I actually like the snow, but not when I have to be outside in a suit and freeze to death.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

countryryder said:


> Nope,there's halters on in a few of the pics only because I'm either working with them (free lunging) or they've just been moved into a different pen/paddock while their pens are being quick cleaned,in which case I'm right there and they're being supervised.They aren't just left on all the time.


Awesome, thanks for clarifying!  

Nice photos - I'm divided on the whole snow thing.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

steffijo29 said:


> Usually I would say "sharing is caring", buttttttttttt in this case, not so much!! Its ok, really. You can have all of it!! I wont mind one bit!!
> 
> It is BEAUTIFUL there though!!
> 
> Ok, sooooooooooooo I must ask. Are you a Heartland fan??


It is pretty,and the snow adds to that,for sure..It's not the snow I mind too much,really,but rather the cold that accompanies it.I despise the cold!
And yes,actually,I do enjoy Heartland.


----------



## steffijo29 (Oct 27, 2013)

Oh I totally agree about the cold!!! Cuts to the bone!!!
Yay!!! I knew I liked you!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

My2Geldings said:


> I froze my butt off at some services this morning. I actually like the snow, but not when I have to be outside in a suit and freeze to death.


Went for a quick ride this morning,and yikes,it was cold!! If only we could have the snow with temps staying just below 0C,nice and mild,rather than this -15C or colder stuff..


----------



## Tupelo (Jun 20, 2013)

Alberta nice! I'm in your area as well. Here are some pics of my boy from that snow fall. BY the way, theyre calling for more today from calgary to edmonton. Its currently snowing where i am.

OH and speaking of heartland...I went to the studio back in the summer time when they opened it to a select amount of people. I met Ty and Amy, and Jake. Plus saw pretty much every one else, and met the horses. I can share pictures if anyone would like me to. 

crazy boy...when he stood up there was a melted patch haha


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice pictures...Saddlebreds? We'll get some snow this winter, but just a bit & it doesn't stay for long! Which is just fine.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Tupelo said:


> Alberta nice! I'm in your area as well. Here are some pics of my boy from that snow fall. BY the way, theyre calling for more today from calgary to edmonton. Its currently snowing where i am.
> 
> OH and speaking of heartland...I went to the studio back in the summer time when they opened it to a select amount of people. I met Ty and Amy, and Jake. Plus saw pretty much every one else, and met the horses. I can share pictures if anyone would like me to.
> 
> crazy boy...when he stood up there was a melted patch haha



Your little guy's a cutie. 
Yes,it's currently snowing like crazy here,very poor visibility;the 6 in. we got the first time around had melted down to about 2,but it's quickly adding up again,now with a lovely layer of ice underneath.Was going to go for a ride this afternoon,but I'm beginning to rethink that idea,lol.
That's sweet that you got to go visit the studio and meet the people and horses!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Cacowgirl said:


> Nice pictures...Saddlebreds? We'll get some snow this winter, but just a bit & it doesn't stay for long! Which is just fine.



The two chestnuts are indeed Saddlebreds,the pinto is a Georgian Grande/National Show Horse X,so lots of Saddlebred in her as well. :wink:


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

wow what a difference in 24 hours!! beautiful pictures though!!!!


----------



## MidnightDestiny (Jul 17, 2013)

One word; STUNNING


----------



## pbeebs (Sep 7, 2013)

Beautiful pictures! I'm ready for some snow, send some down our way!


----------

